# Yes, another LED Q!



## T-Bone (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry to try and inodate every grower with q's of LED lights, but i want to supplemnet my harvest by doing a small indoor grow. i have found in my publications of high times that there is a small LED that is " Equivilent to a 600Watt HPS" can this be used as a primary light? any info is appreciated,
~T-Bone


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 30, 2007)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to try and inodate every grower with q's of LED lights, but i want to supplemnet my harvest by doing a small indoor grow. i have found in my publications of high times that there is a small LED that is " Equivilent to a 600Watt HPS" can this be used as a primary light? any info is appreciated,
> ~T-Bone


 
I believe I know which light they're talking about. I read quite a bit about it.

It sells for something like $2,000 each.

WOW!

It sounded real good all the way to the price tag.

Never mind..........a HPS sounds a lot better now.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, no kidding!! i just checked to see when it is going to be released, and the owner of the hut sais that is is going to use 3watts of juice and is a standalone light source, but 2K is a little too much for a stoner like me.
~T-Bone


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 1, 2007)

wow but that output is insane isnt it ( kinda fits the price ) but heck who wouldnt love to have a 3w that can grow year round and use less kwh than a bathroom nightlight


----------



## jjsunderground (Oct 6, 2007)

this is exactly what we need ...i could go with two or three of these lights you guys are talking about. where can i look them up at. for right now i will be going with this light. it is a 65 watt flouro grow light enhoused. its supposed to put out 8,000 lumens. and also said it was comapable to 500 watt light. heres a pic. ive got one seed that is growing out of about fifteen total. i hope it turns out to be a girl.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought you could just use fluorescents? Blasted!!!! Ed Rosanthal said it was the cheapest and most cost effective.....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 6, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> this is exactly what we need ...i could go with two or three of these lights you guys are talking about. where can i look them up at. for right now i will be going with this light. it is a 65 watt flouro grow light enhoused. its supposed to put out 8,000 lumens. and also said it was comapable to 500 watt light. heres a pic. ive got one seed that is growing out of about fifteen total. i hope it turns out to be a girl.


 
I own one of those. It's great for seedlings and young plants. It doesn't have much of a spread, and it's lumens are only enough for a little more than 1 or 2 square feet, (5,000 lumens per/sq ft).

The reflector on isn't a very good one.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 6, 2007)

upinarms said:
			
		

> I thought you could just use fluorescents? Blasted!!!! Ed Rosanthal said it was the cheapest and most cost effective.....


 
No, HPS is the most cost effective method of lighting for MJ.

You can get there with flos, but you have to use a lot of them and then your efficiency goes down.

Growing weed is not free or even cheap if you're going to do it right.

The pay back is a pound of weed when you're done if you do it right.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 6, 2007)

I just looked @ HIDHUT.com and they have them for 600.00, not too bad, but the total cost of ownership would take a while to pay for it's self, unless it does well commercially.
~T-Bone


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 6, 2007)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> I just looked @ HIDHUT.com and they have them for 600.00, not too bad, but the total cost of ownership would take a while to pay for it's self, unless it does well commercially.
> ~T-Bone


 
Yeah, the one you're looking at isn't what I was talking about, but you've found a really nice LED light. Fair price also.

The price is coming down really good on those. Another year and I'll bet they'll be down to a couple hundred.

The heat factor is the best part of it. 

Great find man!!!!

Click here for those who didn't find it ===>CLICK


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow!  Only $600.00 for an 80 Watt LED light!  I've been looking at LEDs for quite some time now.  The LEDs in that UFO light are the new super-bright lights that came out this year.  The price is about half of what an equivalent LED array cost last year. Very Nice. 

Maybe next year, if I start saving now, I'll get one of those (if I can convince the wife ).  Hopefully the price will come down even more.:hubba: 

For now, I'll have to make due with the ones I've got.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

That is sweet, AlienBait. I knew that the demand would make the supply. I was hoping anyway.

I've got to see the spec sheet on it first. Was it on that same page?


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 7, 2007)

I just spent 200 dollars on HPS/MH system, but if the price drops down to a few hundred bucks by next year I think I might just have to pick one of these up... The advantages are amazing!


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> No, HPS is the most cost effective method of lighting for MJ.
> 
> You can get there with flos, but you have to use a lot of them and then your efficiency goes down.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks. I'm running fluorescent lighting as secified in this Grow guide I 
got off the Internet Mixing blue and Red emitting Flos. I thought it would cut back the electicity I would use. I checked out these HPS lightiing systems and they're a bit pricey, though nothing I can't handle but how are they in terms of your electric bill? I'm growing on a small scale, Three Plants, to escape a felony in my state if I get caught. so undoubtedly one 400w HPS would be enough to cover this, correct? Well anyways thankyou for the info. One more question. Do you know any widely known stores that sell these HPS systems? if so please do tell..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

upinarms said:
			
		

> Ok thanks. I'm running fluorescent lighting as secified in this Grow guide I
> got off the Internet Mixing blue and Red emitting Flos. I thought it would cut back the electicity I would use. I checked out these HPS lightiing systems and they're a bit pricey, though nothing I can't handle but how are they in terms of your electric bill? I'm growing on a small scale, Three Plants, to escape a felony in my state if I get caught. so undoubtedly one 400w HPS would be enough to cover this, correct? Well anyways thankyou for the info. One more question. Do you know any widely known stores that sell these HPS systems? if so please do tell..


 
You're probably looking at about $30 per/month in electric for a single 400 watt HPS on 24/7.

I buy all my lights online.

3,000 lumens per/square foot of plant canopy minimum, 5,000 is perfect.

If you're growing  a single cola plant with no side branching, or one single plant that fills an entire grow room, the formula doesn't change.

Figure out what size your plants will be when in full flower and then how many lights of whatever size you get make the proper lumens per/sq ft.

The difference in how your plants will grow will astound you.

You can calculate the amount of electric costs in your exact area by using ohms law and the cost per/kwh in your area.

Look on your last electric bill for the costs per/kwh.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 7, 2007)

Look on e-bay for led's, i seen a few nice ones on there this morning and the most expensive one was only up to 375 bucks. it was a four panel with 225 lights per panel, equaling 900 led's. Just thought i would throw my penny's in.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> Look on e-bay for led's, i seen a few nice ones on there this morning and the most expensive one was only up to 375 bucks. it was a four panel with 225 lights per panel, equaling 900 led's. Just thought i would throw my penny's in.


 
Link, link.....???

I don't think anyone would have a problem with a link as long as it isn't you selling it. That would be spam. If it's someone else, it's just something that would help another grower...

Mods??? Is that cool?


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 7, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> That is sweet, AlienBait. I knew that the demand would make the supply. I was hoping anyway.
> 
> I've got to see the spec sheet on it first. Was it on that same page?


 
I didn't find a spec sheet, but when they mention the 1 Watt Super Bright LEDs, I know those were the ones I read about earlier this year.

Here is some one doing a test grow with one of those lights.  He is growing tomatoes and has already found that he needed to add some extra blue lights to the system.  You will need to page down to get to the beginning.

http://www.greenpinelane.com/ufo_light_test.aspx


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 7, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Here is some one doing a test grow with one of those lights. He is growing tomatoes and has already found that he needed to add some extra blue lights to the system. You will need to page down to get to the beginning.
> 
> http://www.greenpinelane.com/ufo_light_test.aspx


 
Thanks for the link to the test grow. Outstanding find.

I'll be watching it.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Link, link.....???
> 
> I don't think anyone would have a problem with a link as long as it isn't you selling it. That would be spam. If it's someone else, it's just something that would help another grower...
> 
> Mods??? Is that cool?



Any links are fine as long as it is not advertisement for personal gain. I think its helpful when members post up links to lighting companies and things where they had good service. Lotsa scams out there.
Alienbait can link away. His experiments are great!!! Few push the envelope like this. I have no doubt he'll be the first to have a 100W LED setup that produces like a 400W HID . 
Keep it up Alien. :aok:


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

I cannot find any American stores (well Known) that carry HPS systems. Does anyone know of any?


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 7, 2007)

upinarms said:
			
		

> I cannot find any American stores (well Known) that carry HPS systems. Does anyone know of any?



HTGSupply is based out of Phili. they are comparably cheap, and have a very nice 400 watt HPS set up going for around 150 including shipping on ebay. Includes Balast, bulb, fixture, and reflector. I opted for the MH/HPS system for an extra 50 bucks, figured it pay for itself first harvest if I do decently. check them out on ebay, they ship amazingly fast, I ordered sunday, got my stuff wednesday, I was happy with the quality of every thing except the reflector. Not thats its bad, it could just be better. Plus I got a "free timer", and a lighter with a bottle opener attached. Pretty nifty if you ask me


----------



## xmass hydro (Nov 28, 2007)

look here.....http://unleashthegreen.com/community/forum5/5577.html


----------



## LowkonXC (May 8, 2008)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> Look on e-bay for led's, i seen a few nice ones on there this morning and the most expensive one was only up to 375 bucks. it was a four panel with 225 lights per panel, equaling 900 led's. Just thought i would throw my penny's in.


 

Found same exact on EBay. Got four panels for $27.00 $27.00($108.00)and free shipping. Pays to bid.


----------



## LowkonXC (May 8, 2008)

HTG is geat. I'got 3 of those lighters. Only place I ever seen them. Their Lifetime ballast is superb.


----------

